# don dow bows



## Flatbow (Jun 1, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you have shot a Don Dow hybrid bow??
If so, what is your opinion? Thanks.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, got one. 60", 55# @28". IMO, excellent bow for the money...good speed, quiet, no handshock.


----------



## Flatbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Barry.


----------



## coaster500 (Jun 2, 2010)

My first bow was Dow... I would still own it but thought at the time I wanted more weight, WRONG !! Wish I had the little bow back, sweet shooter and one of the best bang for the buck anywhere  

Don is building me one right now for my daughter.

Desert Camo with pecan/red hickory lams. Clear Glass Two-Tone limbs
33# @ 26"-58" right hand
signed: Bunks Bow...Love Dad
This bow is $295 plus $20= $315 Total


New TYD


----------



## Flatbow (Jun 2, 2010)

In other words, going by what you are saying, they're as good as lot of higher price bows out there.
I've found that to be true here lately with another bow.  My Dad got he and his wife both a Samick Red Stag recurve for 170 bucks and if I didn't know what it was I'd think he paid 400 bucks for it.....I was really impressed with the way it shot too., it is a really good bow.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine caught another gear when I replaced the b50 string, that came on it, with a 10 strand d97. Made a world of difference.


----------



## coaster500 (Jun 2, 2010)

Interesting what a good string will do  

Truly, I don't know how a guy can make money building a bow and selling it for $315 shipped, but I'm glad he does.....

I think he just loves building bows


----------



## Flatbow (Jun 2, 2010)

coaster500 said:


> Interesting what a good string will do
> 
> Truly, I don't know how a guy can make money building a bow and selling it for $315 shipped, but I'm glad he does.....
> 
> I think he just loves building bows




I'm thankfull there are some that still do.  Not saying I'm against someone making a good profit but it is good for folks like me to be able to get a bow under 300 bucks.
Of course all that bow-hopping I did for 18 years ,I could have saved a lot of money and I'd be shootin whatever I wanted.


----------

